
Show HN: App that lets you record a video and immediately share with a link - eorge_g
https://getclick.co
======
excalibur
If somebody sends me a link with the URL "app.getclick.co", there's roughly
zero chance I'm clicking on that. Not to dissuade you from your chosen
branding, but would it be possible to make your links appear a bit less
spammy?

~~~
eorge_g
Hmm that’s good. We have been looking at some more straightforward dot coms.
Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
userbinator
I recommend avoiding anything with "click" in the name, because that invokes
negative connotations of advertising/marketing/SEO.

------
martco
Hey creator, just wanted to say great job. A lot of these Hacker News comments
are predictably neck-beardy and lack the recognition of effort and dedication
put into a product launch.

Don't listen to the non-constructive "yeah but X already does it" comments.
This seems like a simple but useful product, and good on you all for putting
this out there. Keep creating and iterating!

~~~
thefourthchime
Just tried it. First off, love the simplicity. Do one thing, do it well. It
worked great!

So now, the feedback. I would have no login. Or make it optional, like
pastebin, but for video. 2nd, allow Facebook to google login.

One last thing, how can you afford this??? I’ve thought about doing apps like
this, and then I think about my aws bill!

~~~
ElFitz
For the AWS bill, inbound traffic is free and S3 doesn't cost much (0.023$ /
GB), knowing that you'd only store one video once.

Outbound though traffic though is where it hurts: somewhere around 0.15$ / GB,
and that's for each and every time any one plays a given video.

1 minute of h.265 would sit around 22Mb (according to the first source I found
[https://medium.com/@PoloPinetta/youtube-4k-and-h-265-uploads...](https://medium.com/@PoloPinetta/youtube-4k-and-h-265-uploads-
ee5d26dcb825))

Better get that compression going, and I hope they figure out a way to make
some money soon enough, but for a small user base it should be manageable

~~~
toomuchtodo
Put a CDN in front of S3 to keep your bill low (you’ll only get dinged for the
first origin to edge transfer out), or store in Backblaze B2 instead and use
Cloudflare (they have a storage/CDN partnership making the overall cost much
lower than S3).

------
amativos
1\. The app reliably crashes if I just tap on the screen and then click Done.

2\. Why does it need registration? At this point I don't see any benefit from
it.

3\. Is there a way to delete videos? Or the whole account? Do the videos get
deleted automatically after some time?

4\. Is anything uploaded before the Done button is clicked?

~~~
eorge_g
Sorry to hear that it's behaving badly for you. Happy to delete your account
manually since we don't have any of that built in at the moment. Feel free to
email me at george [at] stilllife [dot] studio with the email address.

Registration is useful for future features (like having an index of all your
videos for example if you wanted to delete some of them)

Videos are supposed to get uploaded before hitting done to increase
performance, but if it's crashing I'm not sure they uploaded succesfully.

~~~
giancarlostoro
If they are being uploaded show a progress bar immedietly. Make it obvious to
the user what is happening. Magical applications that do things silently
usually tend to fail silently in non obvious ways. At least with a graph you
have a point of reference.

------
banana_giraffe
At least on the few browsers I tried, your privacy policy[1] is white on white
for much of the text.

[1] [https://app.getclick.co/privacy](https://app.getclick.co/privacy)

~~~
eorge_g
Thanks for catching that, we will fix that ASAP!

------
eorge_g
Hi, I'm the maker!

I would love any feedback or ideas that you guys have.

~~~
superkuh
What languages did you write it in? What stack did you use for your backend?
What format is video stored in? What format is it played back in (ie, real
video or chopped up video like HTS/DASH)? Can I users get access to direct
video file links? How much does bandwidth cost you? Did you chose to use an
existing CDN or roll your own? Is this only for Apple (tm) smart phones? Is it
only for smart phones?

How do you intend to make money?

~~~
eorge_g
Great questions! We learned a ton doing the video work on this never having
worked with video encoding before.

We built front end using React Native (ejected from Expo), backend API using
Rails (as that's our most comfortable stack). The video encoding processing is
handled by Amazon Elastic Transcoder, hosting the videos on s3.

There's a sneaky amount of transcoding involved in the simple app, but it's
all cheap at a few dollars a month so far with some use.

We're not using a CDN atm but are looking at using cloudfront. Right now it's
only on Apple phones, but since we build the front end in React Native
building for Android is on the roadmap if there's customer demand!

~~~
winsome
Why did you choose to use React Native if you weren't planning to use it for
cross-platform purposes out of the box? Why not use swift or objective-c and
then port to Android if there's customer demand?

~~~
sbfriends
> Why did you choose to use React Native if you weren't planning to use it for
> cross-platform purposes out of the box? Why not use swift or objective-c and
> then port to Android if there's customer demand?

There's lots of reasons someone might want to start with Expo while developing
an app. If their team doesn't have native experience, it's far more accessible
than needing to maintain a native stack (or two should they support Android).

It also supports the ability for OTAs out of the box, which allows them to be
responsive to feedback / bugs / feature requests.

There's more to RN/Expo than "do you plan on releasing a cross-platform
product at once". Even if their road map is "Apple now, Android later" the
decision would still be justified.

------
hendry
I use
[https://github.com/kaihendry/s3post](https://github.com/kaihendry/s3post) to
upload videos to lambda, convert them to mp4 and share them on a CDN for
sharing.

Problem is when uploading from a Webform, IOS downscales the original file
which I hate. Does this app get around that problem? If so, be good if I could
post to my own S3 endpoint!

------
bradknowles
Why is there no content visible on the website, without enabling Javascript?

Try using Javascript just for the stuff that actually requires it, and let the
rest of the site work for people who browse with Javascript turned off. That
will also make it much more mobile-friendly.

------
Hates_
Looks really interesting. Are there any plans for an API or something like
integration with IFTTT? Would love to be able to automate the process of
capturing a video and having the link directly emailed to me or added to todo
list.

~~~
eorge_g
Would love to talk to you more about this use case. Can you email me at george
[at] stilllife [dot] studio

------
dmitrygr
So, basically, google photos's "share link" feature?

~~~
JamSandwich
Not everyone wants to use Google Photos, or Google for that matter

~~~
centering
Why would I want to use a worse substitute?

------
ryanbertrand
Cool project!

How was your experience ejecting Expo? Are hot updates fully disabled once you
eject? (i.e. each update is submitted via AppStore.)

------
samfbiddle
This is a neat idea but I don't think I'd use it unless I had some assurance
that my videos would be deleted at some point after they're viewed.

------
madebysquares
what is the intended use case for this?

------
alottafunchata
Kind of like youtube? Or am I missing something.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Video messaging without needing a client on the receiving end, and the ability
to trivially extract or store the generated video.

Not sure it can be monetized, but definitely cool.

